# 3D mkv filme abspielen ?



## MasterSax (21. April 2011)

also ich will nen MKV film 3D abspielen

Power DVD 11 demo funzt net
Der nividia player funzt net
VLC funzt net


anspielen kann ich es mit VLC und Power DVD aber nvidia player funzt net


aber 3D funzt bei den beiden nicht


----------



## underloost (21. April 2011)

du könntest es noch mit dem KM Player probieren. ansonsten hab ich keinelei Alternativen, da ich nur besagten Player für Videos nutze


----------



## MasterSax (21. April 2011)

funzt leider nicht


----------



## derP4computer (21. April 2011)

Der hier? MKV Player


----------



## MasterSax (21. April 2011)

hab jetzt vll schon den 10 player probiert und funzt nix in 3D kann es an der einstellung liegen ? wie muß ich das bild einstellen ? links rechts übereinadner ? oder oben unten oder links / rechts ?


----------



## OctoCore (22. April 2011)

Tja, wenn beim Film nicht ein Readme beigelegt ist, das dir erzählt, in welchem Format er erstellt wurde, musst du eben alles durchprobieren.


----------



## MasterSax (22. April 2011)

habs jetzt im Power DVD zu laufen bekommen nen 3d film im mkv format aber das bild hängt immer in gewissen abständen weiß jemand abhilfe ?


----------



## cssvia (2. November 2011)

3dtv.at Stereoscopic Player
+ ffdshow
+ halli media splitter

= mkv 3d

so müsste es laufen


----------

